# Jet intake fins???



## Lobsterol (Sep 1, 2013)

Thinking about installing these. Do they work? Any info would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 1, 2013)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=31848


----------



## Lobsterol (Sep 1, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328076#p328076 said:


> Ranchero50 » 01 Sep 2013, 13:00[/url]"]https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=31848



Thanks


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 10, 2013)

good for cavitation issues but there is no need unless you are running heavy chop daily....

also they slow your boat down by at least 2 mph ....


----------



## Lobsterol (Sep 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328979#p328979 said:


> rockdamage » 10 Sep 2013, 22:17[/url]"]good for cavitation issues but there is no need unless you are running heavy chop daily....
> 
> also they slow your boat down by at least 2 mph ....



Do they help in turns? Do they act somewhat like a rudder to help reduce sliding in turns? THANKS


----------



## Canoeman (Sep 15, 2013)

The only thing they do is divert more water into the intake. They arent there for a rudder sys etc.. You still slip n slide..


----------

